# Armaflex Sammelbestellung



## McZonk (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Vor einer Weile hatten der8auer und ich schonmal zu einer Sammelbestellung für Armaflex aufgerufen. Damals waren die Bedingungen noch etwas schwammig - und das ganze ist auf Grund einiger Props auch eingeschlafen gewesen.

-> Da ich selbst jetzt mal wieder ISO brauche, wird das jetzt wieder reaktiviert.

Ich habe ein Angebot für eine 10qm 10mm Armaflex AF (schwarz, kälteisolierend) Platte. Der Preis pro Person für 1qm würde *16eur zuzgl. Porto* sein - ich denke ein sehr guter Preis für frisches AF 

Wer also mit dabei wäre (wir brauchen 10 Leute!) und 1qm _*verbindlich*_ abnehmen würde, trägt sich bitte hier ein.


*Liste:*

McZonk: 1qm Platte 
der8auer: 1qm Platte
PCGH_Oliver: 2qm Platte
StellaNor: 1qm Platte
lordofthe1337: 1qm Platte
Seb: 1qm Platte
myvendetta: 1qm Platte
loopy83 (AF): 2qm Platte

_____________
Thread läuft jetzt auch in der AF


----------



## der8auer (6. Juni 2008)

Hey Chris 

Sehr schön  

Würde dann schon mal 2m² von der Platte nehmen, 5 Meter von der Rolle und die RohrISO, wie wirs über ICQ schon besprochen haben 

mfg


----------



## moc (6. Juni 2008)

Der Preis vom Tape geht garnicht klar!
15 pro orginal Armaflextape (Kälteversion, 3mm Dicke) sind eigentlich Standard. 
Für die noname Produkte, die sonst identisch sind, zahl ich 8  .


----------



## McZonk (6. Juni 2008)

Jop, denke ich mir jetzt auch langsam  d.h. das Tape fliegt vermutlich raus. Gibts bei der Ebucht als noname Produkt ja eh um ellen Billiger


----------



## moc (6. Juni 2008)

Eben, da hat mein Kollege auch mal 20 Rollen von gekauft - absolut gleiche Qualität wie AF Tape  .


----------



## der8auer (6. Juni 2008)

Okay  Dann streich das Tape bei mir raus


----------



## Oliver (6. Juni 2008)

Ich nehme 2 Quadratmeter, wenn das erlaubt ist


----------



## McZonk (6. Juni 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich nehme 2 Quadratmeter, wenn das erlaubt ist



Pfff, nur weil du so nen hohen Verschleiß hast  Aber sicher


----------



## lordofthe1337 (6. Juni 2008)

ich nehm auch nen meter² für meine DICE-Gehversuche


----------



## Sebastian84 (8. Juni 2008)

hallo, nehme wie ausgemacht einen qm


----------



## Oliver (8. Juni 2008)

Naja, einmal nicht aufgepasst, kannste ein 10x10cm²-Stück in die Tonne schmeißen, was mir öfter passiert


----------



## myvendetta (9. Juni 2008)

wäre mit einem m² dabei, wie hoch belaufen sich die versandkosten?


----------



## McZonk (9. Juni 2008)

Würde das Zeug reltiv klein packen (in kleinere Stücke zerschneiden und stapeln) und in nem Hermes- (5Eur) oder DHL Paket (7.50) versenden - Eben je nach Wunsch. Verpackung ist mit drin.

Bist dabei?


----------



## myvendetta (9. Juni 2008)

jupp, bin dabei! 1m² pls... ärgert mich nur, dass ich meinen vorsatz, zwei monate kein geld für hardware auszugeben, wieder gebrochen habe


----------



## McZonk (9. Juni 2008)

Okay, super. Dann sind wir vermutlich genug und ich werde kommende Tage einkaufen gehen. Wenn ichs vorrätig habe, gibt es PN an alle mit den Kontodaten


----------



## Oliver (9. Juni 2008)

Bitte meine Stücke mainboardgroß ausschneiden  Ich zahle auch gerne mehr Versand für ein Paket. Danke!


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2008)

So Leute, nach 4h Autofahrt (Stau ohne Ende) bin ich wieder da und habe etwas mitgebracht 

Die Kälte kann kommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (27. Juni 2008)

year! Der_Bauer Pned euch alle an - nach Geldeingang verschicken wir dann. 

Das meiste nehmen wir eh mit auf auf die AOCT, um es da persöhnlich zu übergeben.


----------



## der8auer (28. Juni 2008)

So 

Der Preis pro qm liegt bei 16,00€ (wie bereits besprochen)

Ich habe mir noch Armaflex Schlauchisolierung dazugekauft (2m lang, 24mm Wandstärke, 60mm Innendurchmesser) und hätte davon noch 1m abzugeben, falls jemand Interesse hat  
Preis: 17,00€/m

Des Weiteren habe ich noch eine 15m Rolle des selbstklebenden Tapes gekauft (15m lang, 50mm breit, 3mm dick). Würde auch hiervon noch ein paar Meter abgeben, wenn Interesse besteht.
Preis: 2,30€/m

Zu den Preisen kommen dann noch Verpackungs- und Versandkosten. Je nach Wunsch werden diese varrieren. Die Details gibts dann per PM.

mfg


----------



## Gemil (4. Juli 2008)

Ich würde gerne so einen m² armaflex habe + die Schlauchisolierung. 
Ich schätze aber das Armaflex ist schon alles wech


----------



## Lucky.Smile (4. Juli 2008)

Hm, also das Armaflex könnte ich für die Zukunft (falls es leer sein sollte) über meinen beruflichen Weg besorgen. Arbeite mit diesen Isolierungen häufig. Da gibts aber noch ein paar Sachen die weitaus besser sind als Armaflex 

Ich werde mal ne kleine Liste erstellen...


----------



## lordofthe1337 (4. Juli 2008)

Krieg ich dann die Kontodaten per PM?


----------



## McZonk (4. Juli 2008)

der Bauer sollte die egtl noch vorm Antritt beim Bund am Dienstag verschickt haben?

Er kommt aber heute Abend wieder heim, dann mit Sicherheit


----------



## der8auer (4. Juli 2008)

Heya  

Jo bin wieder da.

Sorry Leute, bin einfach nicht mehr dazu gekommen. Werde die Daten gleich noch verschicken.

mfg


----------



## lordofthe1337 (25. Juli 2008)

ich möchte mich noch mal bei der8auer und McZonk bedanken
Sehr netter kontakt und einfacher Ablauf!


----------



## der8auer (26. Juli 2008)

Bitte gerne 

Danke zurück 

Gruß


----------

